# Server+Domain - wie?



## AfroQue (26. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe nun einige Seite hier im Forum durchgelesen doch bin ich leider nicht auf den richtigen Thread gestossen. Und die Suche mit den oberen Suchbegriffen würde sicherlich rund 90% der Threads als Ergebnis liefern. Deswegen stelle ich mal die Frage hier direkt.

Wenn man ein Server oder VServer gemietet hat und dort eine Seite halten will auf die unter eingabe einer bestimmte Domain zugegriffen wird, wie geschieht das richtig? Die Domain muss ja bei einem anderen Anbieter gekauft werden. Die Denic ist ja für den Endverbraucher viel zu teuer. Wie heissen die Zwischenhändler, welche nicht den Webspace sondern nur die Domain verkaufen?

Wenn ich nun eine Domain gekauft habe, wie wird die Domain mit meinem Server verknüpft? Wird beim Kauf die IP-Adresse vom Verkäufer abgefragt, so dass diese dann in ein Nameserver eingetragen werden kann oder muss man sich dann darum persönlich kümmern?

Würde mich echt über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## hiltwin (26. September 2007)

Wirklich kostengünstig kannst Du Domains bei http://www.domainoffensive.de einkaufen, dort gibt es die Domains für den wohl mit günstigsten Preis.
Dort erfährst Du sicher auch, wie Du die Domains auf einen Server umlenken kannst ...

Aber warum reicht Dir nicht irgendwas wie coolnic.de - wo Du für unter einen EUR im Monat ne mySQL-Datenbank mitbekommst?


----------



## AfroQue (26. September 2007)

Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich die Theorie dahinter und wollte etwas Praxiswissen sammeln. Die Pflege eines Servers krieg ich eh nicht auf die Reihe . Viel zu viel arbeit, wenn ich an Schlagworte wie rootkits u.ä. denke. Gott bewahre. In dem Sinne hast du recht: lieber die anderen machen lassen . Meine Domain ist bei sysprovide.de. Bin da echt zufrieden. Etwas wenig Mail-Speicherplatz, wenn ich an die Angebote der Fre-mail-Anbieter denke...

Nun will ich, wie gesagt, die Domain nicht kaufen um zu erfahren wie das praktisch läuft. Vielleicht kann das einer genauer beschreiben was nach dem Kauf folgt?


----------



## AfroQue (28. September 2007)

Man kann doch nicht das Recht bekommen direkt auf ein Nameserver zuzugreifen. Wie funktioniert das, wenn z.B. die IP-Adresse des Servers, ausnahmsweise, wechselt? Haben DynDNS und Co. ein direkten Zugriff ein Nameserver?

Wäre echt super, wenn jemand das aufklären könnte!


----------



## AfroQue (2. Oktober 2007)

Hm... keine Antwort. Schade. Habe mir die Seite domainoffensive.de angeschaut. Ich finde es komisch, dass in Ihren Beschreibungen auch folgendes steht:

500 E-Mail-Weiterleitungen möglich

Wieso brauche ich E-Mail-Weiterleitungen. Wenn man auf eine free-space-Mail-Adresse weiterleiten möchte? Entsprechend braucht man das nicht wenn man Webspace mit einem Mail-Server hat?

Sorry... aber da komm ich nicht klar. Kann vielleicht einer antworten? Danke!


----------



## AfroQue (2. Oktober 2007)

Okey... habe mich in den FAQ's der domainoffensive durchgewurstelt und denke dass ich nun bescheid weiss wie der hase läuft .

Bei Privatmenschen gibt es eine Weiterleitung die entweder Header- oder Frame-weiterleitungen sind. So kann man seine Seite auf irgend ein Freewebspace umleiten. Entsprechendes gilt auch für Mail-Adressen.

Bei Ressellern hat man wahrscheinlich ein Server als Webhostanbieter und kann daher eine DNS-Weiterleitung einrichten. Da ein Webserver ein Mailserver an board hat braucht man keine Mailweiterleitung

Die Weiterleitungsadresse kann man in einem Kundenlogin einrichten. Als Reseller hat man zusätzlich die Möglichkeit den TechC/AdminC usw. zu ändern.

Wenn was falsch ist, dann sagts mir


----------



## DoMe17 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hy,

Ich habe meine Domain bei http://www.inwx.de denn dort sind sie auch recht günstig.
Die haben dort auch einen Domain-Robot, ich kann also die Domain in den Nameserver eintragen, und somit alle NS / CNAME / A / MX Einträge machen.


----------



## AfroQue (4. Oktober 2007)

Habe in der FAQ bei domainoffensive gelesen, dass man zusätzliche Nameserver angeben kann. Welche sind gemeint? Wo meine erworbene Domain eingetragen ist? Dann können das ja nich Nameserver von anderen Unternehmen sein, oder? Dementsprechend kann das dann nur ein eigener Nameserver sein?

--- EDIT ---
Ah... stimmt, wenn man Subdomains anlegen will, dann lässt sich das gar nicht umgehen, dass man auf seinem Server ein Nameserver einrichten muss ohne direkt zugriff auf den Nameserver, wo die Domain registriert wurde, zugreifen zu müssen. Habe aber gelesen, dass es immer zwei Nameserver geben muss. wieso? Wegen redundanz? d.h. wenn man subdomains auf dem eigenen Server anlegen will, dann muss man zwei server mit laufendem nameserver haben?

So richtig?


----------



## Microhome (4. Oktober 2007)

Naja du kannst entweder Public NS oder deinen eigenen Nameserver eintragen, ja.


----------



## AfroQue (4. Oktober 2007)

Ah... Es gibt auch public Nameserver. Das wusste ich auch nicht. Habe während du geantwortet hast mein Beitrag drüber editiert.... Da ist mir nich klar wieso man immer zwei ns-server eintragen muss. Hat da einer eine antwort?


----------



## Microhome (4. Oktober 2007)

Ja, du musst immer einen Primary und einen Secondary angeben. Der Sinn dahinter ist der, dass du immer noch einen Backup hast, falls der erste ausfällt. Weil dann wäre deine Domain ja nicht mehr zuordbar.


----------



## Apfelkompott (5. Oktober 2007)

Das ist doch unsinn! Wenn man das Anlegen von Subdomains als Webhoster oder lokal auf seinem Server erlauben will muss man doch nicht ein Nameserver auf seinem Server laufen lassen. Und dann noch in der doppelten Ausführung!


----------



## AfroQue (5. Oktober 2007)

@Microhomeanke für die Antwort.

Ich habe mir mal die Installationsanleitung von Confixx angeschaut. Nur die Vorraussetzungen. Da wird gesagt, dass es BIND9 braucht um Nameservereinträge erstellen zu können. Dies sollten bei Webhostern nur Subdomains sein, oder?

Um Domains automatisch registrieren zu können benötigt man ein "Mailtemplate". Weiter heisst es dort: "Bitten Sie Ihren 
Registrar Ihnen dieses zur Verfügung zu stellen. Alternativ können Sie die die Datei "dnr.php" im Confixx Web Documentsroot manuell bearbeiten."

DNR? Wat?


----------



## LL0rd (5. Oktober 2007)

Aaaaaaalso....... Ich glaube, du verwechselst da gerade zwei Sachen miteinander. Die eine ist es eine Domain zu registrieren. Dazu brauchst du einen Registrar, der die Möglichkeit gibt, Domains zu registrieren. Confixx hat damit nix zutun.

Die zweite Sache ist die Administration der Domain auf dem eigentlichen Server, denn genau dafür ist Confixx auch zuständig. Und ganz ehrlich: Wenn du wirklich etwas lernen möchtest, dann mach alles per Hand. Ich habe bei yippi-yeah! selbst gearbeitet und schon damals war Confixx Müll. Confixx ist in meinen Augen Windows Vista, aber mit der 10-Fachen Anzahl an Fehlern.


----------



## AfroQue (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich kenne confixx von meinem anbieter. Und da kann man ja auch Subdomains erstellen. Aber wie findet man dann Subdomains (im Internet, müssen ja im nameserver eingertragen werden, odr?). Die müssen von confixx ja irgendwie bekannt gemacht werden auf einem Nameserver. Deshalb habe ich die Anleitung mir angelesen.

Wenn man eine Domain registriert, dann bekommt man auch die Möglichkeit die Daten am Zuständigen Nameserver zu editieren. Aber da wird wohl confixx kein direkten Zugriff drauf haben, da dies der nameserver vom registrar ist, oder? Aber wie sonst funktioniert es, dass man subdomains anlegen kann und diese auch gefunden werden. Deshalb dachte ich, dass auf dem eigenen server ein Nameserver installiert. Auf diesen wird im nameserver des registrars verwiesen. Und auf diesen hat man dann den vollen zugriff.

Aber ich weiss es ja nicht. desegen frage ich hier, falls es jemand weiss. Habe mir nur was zurechtgesponnen.


----------



## LL0rd (5. Oktober 2007)

Nunja, das Problem wird eben sein, dass du nicht nur einen Nameserver brauchst, sondern zwei (wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurde das ja schon gesagt).

Also es gibt da auch zwei Möglichkeiten. Die eine wäre einen Wildcard Eintrag im Nameserver des Registrars anzulegen. Dadurch zeigen alle möglichen Subdomains gleich auf die IP Adresse deines Servers und du kannst dir dann aussuchen, welche Subdomain du wirklich brauchst. Auf den anderen kann man irgendeine Fehlerseite anzeigen lassen.

Die zweite Möglichkeit ist die Subdomains manuell im Nameserver (auch des Registrars) einzutragen. Wenn du mal rumspielen möchtest, ich habe noch ein Paar Domains, die ich gerade nicht nutze. Ich könnte dir die mal für ein paar Tage ausleihen.


----------



## Microhome (5. Oktober 2007)

Nunja, ich weiß nicht ob es richtig ist als Reseller Confixx zu verwenden, denn imho sollte man mit den Grundkonfigurationen von Linux / Unix vertraut sein und da ist dieses Confixx und wie sie alle heißen einfach schlichtweg Kinderkram. Es ist folgendermaßen:
Du musst eine Domain bei einem Registrar deiner Wahl (ich kann Hosteurope empfehlen) beantragen. Diese Domain wird zwei DNS-Servern zugewiesen. Das können automatische sein (bei HE) oder eben dein eigener (BIND9) + ein Secondary, damit du auf deinem die Subdomains verwalten kannst. Anschließend musst du dem Apache noch per vhosts sagen, wie er die Subdomains zuzuordnen hat und fertig ist dein Server. Dazu brauchst du kein Confixx oder der gleichen.

Gute Einsteigertutorials, kann ich nur empfehlen: http://debianhowto.de/doku.php/de:howtos


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## AfroQue (5. Oktober 2007)

Danke. Das ist jetzt klar geworden. Confixx-Dokumentation war nur die herkunftsquelle für information. Das das auch ohne geht war mir klar. nur nicht genau wie.

Zu der wildcard-Methode: Wie unterscheidet der Server dann die zugeordneten Subdomains? Durch Apache oder ein anderes Programm (müsste eigentlich mit Apache gehen, wenn ich recht überlege...)?

Zu der Nameserver-Methode: Ist es eigentlich sinnvoll ein Nameserver auf dem selben Server zu halten wie öffentliche Dienste: HTTP und ähnliches? Dann verweisst der Nameserver sozusagen auf sich selbst und man hat ja im grunde nur gewonnen, dass man Individuell Subdomains anlegen kann (nicht wildcard mäßig). Aber dafür 2 Server... Naja

---
Ach ja: Wie macht das confixx beim Registrar automatisch Domains zu bestellen? Bieten Registrare eine Softwareschnittschtelle an?

PS: @LL0rd: Danke dir für dein super Angebot. Das mit den Einträgen beim Nameserver habe ich mir schon theoretisch etwas zu gemüte geführt. Das reicht mir zur Zeit.


----------



## LL0rd (5. Oktober 2007)

Also im Grunde ist es ganz einfach: 

Wenn du das http(s) Protokoll nutzt, dann überträgst du bei einer Verbindung den Domainnamen (incl. Subdomains) an den Webserver und er sucht sich dann den passenden vhost raus und zeigt seine seite an. 

Es macht wenig Sinn einen Nameserver und einen Webserver auf der gleichen Kiste zu betreiben. Und das aus ganz einfachem Grund: Fällt ein Server aus, fällt alles aus.

Wie man Domains aus Confixx heraus bestellen kann, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Registrare (afaik nur die höherwertigen) bieten den Kunden verschiedene Schnittstellen an, damit die Kunden Domains bestellen  und verwalten können. Es gibt verschiedenste Schnittstellenarten, z.B. über Mail, POST oder XML. 

Diese Schnittstellen sollte man aber nur mit Vorsicht nutzen, in solchen Fällen würde ich einer fremden Software auch nicht wirklich trauen, denn was passiert, wenn es zu irgendeinem Fehler kommt und die Software nun 1.000 Domains bestellt oder die Zugagsdaten zum Robot anderen verrät?


----------



## AfroQue (5. Oktober 2007)

Jepp. Jetzt machts Sinn, dass in der Doku von Confix die Rede von einem "Mailtemplate" war. Bei vhosts dachte ich, dass da nur domains angegeben werden können, keine Subdomains. Das alles zusammen bewertet würde ich sagen: jetzt verstehe ich es (ähm, glaub ich ). 

Entsprechend braucht kein Endkunde eine Domain vom Registrar, da man dann eh nicht die Möglichkeit bekommt bei seinem Hoster die Domain als vhost einzutragen... Abgesehen von weiterleitungen auf Freewebspace sehe ich für Privatpersonen keinen Sinn eigene Domains direkt beim Registrar registrieren zu lassen. (schoss mir gerade als Kunde bei meiner Webhoster durch den Kopf).

Danke LL0rd. Danke Microhome.


----------



## LL0rd (5. Oktober 2007)

Ja, ich denke, du hast es fast verstanden - bis auf die Funktion des Registrars.

Ein Registrar ist quasi ein Vermittler zwischen dir und einem anderen Anbieter von Domains, die du registrieren möchtest (z.B. der Denic). Seine Aufgabe ist es deinen Wunsch eine Domain zu registrieren / upzudaten / closen entgegenzunehmen und an die richtige Stelle weiterzuleiten. Das wars! Du sagst, welche Namen in den Einträgen stehen sollen, du sagst, welche DNS Server benutzt werden, du hast die volle Macht aber auch die Verwantwortung! Einige Registrare bieten noch andere Services an, wie z.B. DNS Server. 

Eine Domainweiterleitung (HTTP Redirect [hat absolut nix mit DNS Servern zutun]) bieten imho nur die an, die alle Kunden an sich reißen möchten. Und da kann man keinen vernünftigen Support mehr bieten. Ich würde schon fast sagen, dass solche "Registrare" unseriös sind.


----------



## AfroQue (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich dachte alle Registrare habe zumindest die Möglichkeit auf DNS-Server zuzugreifen. Naja, wieder ein fehler. Dann muss man die Freien/Offenen DNS-Server angeben, wenn man bei einem Registrar eine Domain bestellt? Wie findet man die? Oder sind da wieder unternehmen die dran verdienen?


----------



## LL0rd (5. Oktober 2007)

Manche machen das, aber deren Kerngeschäft sind wiegesagt Domains! Keine DNS Server! Dementsprechend kann ich es verstehen, wenn beide DNS Server mal für 5-6 Stunden offline sind. Bist du eine Privatperson, kann dir so ein Ausfall egal sein. Ich habe derzeit 35.000 Domains unter meinen Fittichen mit sehr kurzen Update Raten. Mittlerweile habe ich 3 Nameserver und der 4te ist bereits in Planung. 

Die freien DNS Server werden dir da auch nichts bringen. Die "freien" DNS Server lösen Domains auf, du möchtest aber genau das umgekehrte erreichen. Der DNS Server soll anderen sagen, dass er die Domain xyz verwaltet.


----------



## AfroQue (5. Oktober 2007)

Den letzten Absatz habe ich nicht verstanden. Ziel eines DNS-Servers ist ja die Auflösung der DNS zu einer IP. Und wieso will "ich" was anderes?

EDIT:
Wenn er den anderen DNS Servern oder Resolvern sagen soll, dass er die Domain xyz verwaltet, dann ist das doch ein normales Verhalten von einem DNS-Server. Und das müsste entsprechend auch ein freier machen können, nur mit dem unterschied, dass ein anderer Weg zur Auffindung der Domain abgefragt werden müsste. 

Oder meinst du das für subdomains? Dann machts sinn!

PS: Wie bringt man ein eigenen DNS-Server dazu sich mit den anderen Domains in Verbindung zu setzen und zu sagen, dass man die Domains XXY verwaltet?

PPS: Für DNS-Server ist doch die Wahl des Standorts wichtig, oder? Am besten an unterschickdlichen Punkten? Mit unterschiedlichen Netzanbietern? Dann musst du ja ganz schön viele Server bei verschiedenen Anbietern gemietet haben...


----------



## LL0rd (5. Oktober 2007)

aaaaalso nochmal kurz:

Ein DNS Server muss wissen, dass er die Zone deiner Domain verwalten soll. Eine andere Frage ist natürlich, wie man ihm das sagt und das ist relativ einfach. Man trägt die Daten einfach in die Config des Nameservers ein. Man braucht also z.T. administrative Gewalt über den Server, damit er anderen sagen kann, wie deine Domain (und natürlich auch die Subdomains) aufgelöst werden soll.

Die wahl des richtigen Standortes ist eine gute Frage. Spielt aber ganz ehrlich gesagt nur eine nebensächliche Rolle. Zumindest die geographische Lage. Alle Server sind in einem RZ in Nürnberg, die oberen sind die Nameserver. Ob ein Nameserver nun 20 oder 2000ms für eine Antwort braucht, ist relativ schnuppe. Es ist im annehmbaren Rahmen, es ist ja eh nur eine einzige Anfrage und von da an übernimmt entweder der Rechner selbst die Auflösung des Namens zur IP Adresse oder der Nameserver des Providers, der Person, die auf die Website geht cached den Request. 



> Den letzten Absatz habe ich nicht verstanden. Ziel eines DNS-Servers ist ja die Auflösung der DNS zu einer IP. Und wieso will "ich" was anderes?



Du möchtest einem Nameserver sagen, dass er die Domain xyz garnicht erst versuchen sollte aufzulösen, sondern dass er das Ding selbst verwaltet. Und nochmal genauer zu deiner Frage: Ein DNS Server löst nicht nur Namen auf und gibt eine IP zurück, er kann auch IP Adressen auflösen und Namen zurückgeben:


```
dr@core ~ $ host kundenserver.de
kundenserver.de has address 212.227.116.119
kundenserver.de mail is handled by 10 mxintern2.kundenserver.de.
kundenserver.de mail is handled by 10 mxintern0.kundenserver.de.
kundenserver.de mail is handled by 10 mxintern1.kundenserver.de.
dr@core ~ $ host 212.227.116.119
119.116.227.212.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer kundenserver.de.
dr@core ~ $
```


----------



## AfroQue (5. Oktober 2007)

Verstehe noch immer nicht den unterschied warum ich es möchten wollte, dass der DNS-Server die Domain auflöst oder sich als der Verantwortliche ausgibt. Wenn ein Free-DNS-Server die Domain auflöst, dann ist der eben der verantwortliche für die Auflösung? Irgendwas übersehe ich...

Und zu 2: Du schreibst "damit er anderen sagen kann" (gemeint ist der eigene DNS-Server). Aber wie sagt der eigene DNS-Server den anderen dass er für deine Domain verantwortlich ist? NS-Paket an einen ausgesuchten DNS-Server schicken?


----------



## LL0rd (5. Oktober 2007)

Also "sagen" heißt antworten auf eine Anfrage.

Am besten stellst du dir das DNS System wie ein Baum vor. An einem zweig ist dein DNS Server und auf der ganz anderen Seite irgendwo mein DNS Server.

So, nun will ich deine Domain aufrufen und gebe die bei mir in dem Browser ein. Mein Rechner schaut im Cache und stellt fest, dass er die Domain nicht kennt, also fragt er meinen DNS Server. Mein DNS Server sagt auch, dass er mit der Domain nix zutun hat und fragt sich dann weiter. Irgendwann (spätestens nach den Core DNS Servern) erging dann eine Anfrage an deinen DNS Server und er lieferte dann die IP zu deiner Domain. Jetzt ist die IP Adresse deiner Domain auf allen anderen DNS Servern bekannt. Diese Server können nun je nach Einstellung die Auflösung im Cache behalten oder verwerfen.

Klar, du könntest auch einen Free DNS Server für deine Domain nutzen, aber so etwas würde man in der Hacker Szene http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cache_Poisoning Cache Poisoning nennen. Sowas würde auch bei den wenigsten Domainendungen gehen, da viele NICs die DNS Server überprüfen, bevor die Domain regestriert werden kann bzw. die Nameserver umgeschrieben werden.


----------



## AfroQue (5. Oktober 2007)

Alles klar. Wie das DNS funktioniert habe ich schon auch im Wikipedia durchgelesen. 

Zu der Aussage "sagen" hast du mich missverstanden. Wie gesagt. ich weiss wie DNS-Anfragen funktionieren. Wie bringst du aber dein DNS-Server in das Geflecht ein, wenn er das erste Mal Online geht? Ich meine erst wenn dein DNS-Server den anderen DNS-Servern bekannt ist können die anderen DNS-Server entsprechende Anfragen an dein DNS-Server weiterleiten.

Zu der anderen Aussage: Habe eben nur nicht verstanden warum du meintest das ich das so möchte. Es geht also im generellen und die Kontrolle der Daten, d.h. das du selbst kontrollieren willst was an den Client gesendet wird um so Betrugsversuche zu unterbinden. Da ich nun nicht weiss wie man ein neuen DNS-Server den anderen bekannt macht stellt sich fü mich die Frage: Dann kann doch jeder ein DNS-Server aufstellen und der Admin eines solchen DNS-Server kann die Anfrage von einem Benutzer an einer persönliche Seiter umleiten um so Betrug vorzubereiten. Das hat doch mit Free-DNS-Server allgemein nicht zu tun (ausser das man bei Free-DNS-Servern den Hackern das ganzer erleichert, weil man Daten aus der Hand gibt und andere verwalten lässt).


----------



## LL0rd (5. Oktober 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNS_Root_Nameserver  < da wird erklärt, wie die Hierarchie aufgebaut ist...

Im Grunde musst du dir einen Admin wie Gott vorstellen, er hat die Macht über das, was auf seinen Servern passiert und auch über den Traffic, der über seine Machinen läuft. Er kann ohne Probleme ALLES mit dem Traffic machen, was er machen will. Wenn du einen Freien DNS Server nutzen willst, dann musst du irgendwie deine Domain Daten auf den Server bekommen und das könnte so ein Problem werden.


----------



## AfroQue (5. Oktober 2007)

Jepp. Den Link meinte ich in meinem Vorherigen Post hätte ich schon durchgelesen und daher das Prinzip der Funktion eines DNS-Servers verstanden. Danke dass du ihn nochmal gelinkt hast. Das ist mit dem Admin ist natürlich bekannt.


----------



## AfroQue (6. Oktober 2007)

Hier ein Auszug aus Wikipedia:
"Zur Erhöhung der Verfügbarkeit bei Server-Ausfällen ist es üblich, eine Zone auf einen oder mehrere Secondary Nameserver zu spiegeln." Ergo: mehr als ein Nameserver ist nicht notwendig aber besser.

und das war es, was ich nicht verstanden habe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zone-C

Bei der Registrierung muss man also ein Nameserver angeben, der für die neuregistrierte Domain verantwortlich ist. Dadurch wird im DNS-Server bei entsprechender Domain auf meinen Nameserver verwiesen.


----------



## DoMe17 (6. Oktober 2007)

Hy

In der Regel macht man auf dem Nameserver einen A oder CNAME Eintrag der so lautet:
A:  * -> xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (IP)
CNAME:   * -> server.irgendwas.de (Serveradresse)

Der leitet dann die Subdomains test.ich.de auf deinen Server weiter und Confixx (Kann aber auch Plesk usw. sein)
leitet sie dann ins richtige Verzeichnis


----------



## LL0rd (6. Oktober 2007)

> Zur Erhöhung der Verfügbarkeit bei Server-Ausfällen ist es üblich, eine Zone auf einen oder mehrere *Secondary* Nameserver zu spiegeln



Also ich zähle immernoch mind. 2 Server 
Aber wie gesagt: du kannst das angeben, was du angeben willst, solange der Registrar und die NIC mitspielt, wird auch alles OK sein.



> ```
> CNAME: * -> server.irgendwas.de (Serveradresse)
> ```



Ich weiß ja nicht, was du immer machst, aber bei mir enden CNAME Einträge immer mit einem Punkt.



> Der leitet dann die Subdomains test.ich.de auf deinen Server weiter



Der Nameserver selbst macht nix! Er sagt nur, ich kenne test.ich.de, dahinter steht die IP xyz. 



> und Confixx (Kann aber auch Plesk usw. sein)
> leitet sie dann ins richtige Verzeichnis



Danke, wieder was neues gelernt, ich dachte bisher immer, dass der Webserver dann zu dem übermittelten Domainnamen einen passenden vhost Eintrag aus der Config raussucht und dann - wenn vorhanden - eine Seite darstellt. :suspekt:


----------



## DoMe17 (6. Oktober 2007)

> Ich weiß ja nicht, was du immer machst, aber bei mir enden CNAME Einträge immer mit einem Punkt.


Sorry, den habe ich vergessen, weil mein Robot das selbser macht=)




> Der Nameserver selbst macht nix! Er sagt nur, ich kenne test.ich.de, dahinter steht die IP xyz.


Ja, das meinte ich eigentlich auch;-)




> Danke, wieder was neues gelernt, ich dachte bisher immer, dass der Webserver dann zu dem übermittelten Domainnamen einen passenden vhost Eintrag aus der Config raussucht und dann - wenn vorhanden - eine Seite darstellt. :suspekt:


Es ging ja jetzt um Confixx=) und Confixx arbeitet ja mit der vhost-datei zusammen


----------



## Domain-Offensive (16. November 2007)

AfroQue hat gesagt.:


> Okey... habe mich in den FAQ's der domainoffensive durchgewurstelt und denke dass ich nun bescheid weiss wie der hase läuft .
> 
> Bei Privatmenschen gibt es eine Weiterleitung die entweder Header- oder Frame-weiterleitungen sind. So kann man seine Seite auf irgend ein Freewebspace umleiten. Entsprechendes gilt auch für Mail-Adressen.
> 
> ...



Nein ist alles korrekt, jedoch kann man als Endkunde auch einen Server haben und den per DNS auf seinen eigenen Server umleiten.

Für eventuelle Fragen, einfach unseren Support kontaktieren. Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## AfroQue (16. November 2007)

Danke nochmal auch für diese Antwort!


----------

